# Logo nachbauen



## _root (26. September 2005)

Hi Leute. Ich bin gerade dabei für meinen Musikverien das Wappen nachzubauen.
Die Vorlage sieht so aus: Hier 

Angefangen habe ich auch schon... siehe mvplogo.jpg
Die PSD-Datei gibts unter http://my-root.org/mvplogo.psd . Ich schaffe es nicht den Text unten (Pattensen) zu runden. Hab auch mal Corel Draw ausprobiert, habs aber aus Mangel an Kenntnissen nicht hinbekommen. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht wie ich die Harfe nachbilden kann. Vielleicht is da wer von euch Kreativ genug zu =).

MfG aCid


----------



## McAce (26. September 2005)

Die stellt eigentlich kein Problem dar 
du vergrößerst das Bild und zeichnest die Harfe einfach mit Pfaden nach.
Gib einfach mal Pfade hier in die Suche ein dazu wirst du eine Menge finden.


----------



## _root (26. September 2005)

Ich bekomme es leider nicht hin. Is nicht so einfach =)


----------



## McAce (26. September 2005)

So für deinen Gebogenen Text solltest das mal lesen und natürlich auch den Link den ich
dort gepostet habe.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials219722.html

Das du am Anfang etwas Angst vor den Pfaden hast ist ganz normal aber da mußt
du nun mal durch.

Hier im Forum steht wirklich genug zu dem Umgang mit Pfaden, mußt du halt mal suchen.
Denn das Thema ist hier schon oft durchgekaut worden wesegen ich auch keine Lust
habe da hierauf noch mal einzugehen.

Bei spezielleren Fragen werde ich dir helfen aber bei den Grundlegenden Sachen da heißt
es learning by doing.

Viel Erfolg McAce

Edit // bei deiner Schrift solltest du die Schrift auf Abrunden stellen so bekommst du die
          harten Pixelkanten weg.
           Findest du oben in dem Feld wo die beiden as zu sehen sind.


----------



## _root (27. September 2005)

Habs jetzt versucht... 
Aber seht selbst ... is nicht schön


----------



## AKrebs70 (27. September 2005)

Hallo!

Für welchen zweck soll es den Nachgebaut werden?
Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage warum Du es nicht besser über ein Vektor-Programm wie Illustratur oder Freehand nachbaust.

Axel


----------



## McAce (27. September 2005)

Du hast die Harfe aber nicht mit Pfaden nachgemalt oder?

AKrebs hat da nicht ganz unrecht mit seiner Frage, also wozu?

@AKrebs die neuste Version von Opera also 8.5 ist jetzt Kostenlos, brauchst also nicht mehr
zu betteln. 

Offtopic 
siehe hier http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,375772,00.html


----------



## _root (27. September 2005)

Also. Ich habe es nicht mit dem Pfad nachmalt, da ich es nicht ein Stück hinbekommen habe. Die Grafik will ich als Logo für die Homepage von dem Verein nehmen. Weder kann mit Vektor Programm umgehen noch habe ich eins.

MfG aCid


----------



## rundes kipfal (27. September 2005)

Ich wüsste auch nur die Möglichkeit es in Pfaden nachzuzeichnen.

 NEIN! Lade dir die Tryout von Illustrator runter und lass es damit nachzeichnen, wie das geht weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig, dazu müsste ich vor dem Programm sitzen, findest du aber sicher schnell Tutorials.
 Dann einfach das Ergebnis in dein PS-Bild kopieren, kannst du dann sogar so viel skalieren wie du willst.


 Oder überhaupt ein neues Logo ....
 Wäre bestimmt keine schlechte Idee


----------



## regurge (27. September 2005)

Ich war mal so frei und hab dir eine Form gezeichnet .. die Datei einfach in PS importieren indem du:

 Taste "u" drücken um ins Form Werkzeug .. kleinen Pfeil drücken um die Formen aufzuklappen .. kleinen Pfeil rechts drücken und Form laden .. meine Datei auswählen

 nun hast du 2 neue Formen die erste ist eine grobe Variante (von deinem Original abgeleitet) .. die 2te ein klein wenig bearbeitet .. natürlich musst du jetzt durch die Pfadwerkzeuge in PS das ganze noch optimieren .. aber auf jeden Fall ist es nun schon wesentlich einfacher als wenn man von Null anfangen muss. 

http://www.gwebspace.de/kriz/tut.de_19.rar


----------

